# Trier ses contacts gmail



## Guidou64 (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite trier mes contacts gmail sur l'application gmail mais je n'y arrive pas.
Es ce que quelqu'un aurait la solution?
D'avance merci


----------

